# Can baby feel you rubbing/tickling your belly?



## Finallymyturn

I am curious if anyone knows if the baby can actually feel you tickling and rubbing your tummy?
I sometimes feel the baby and I tickle/rub it and it moves around....
Can they actually feel that or is it just good timing? :happydance:

Either way, I am continuing to tickle baby. :haha:


----------



## xprincessx

yep they can respond to touch from around 25 weeks i think it is...i read it in a few places but cant remember the exact number of weeks x


----------



## mummaofthree

apparently they can tell the difference between people too... like u n daddy :) x


----------



## Finallymyturn

I was serectly hoping it was just timing! I love rubbing my belly!
I hope it knows its me! 
ha ha


----------



## chetnaz

mummaofthree said:


> apparently they can tell the difference between people too... like u n daddy :) x

I think they can tell who it is. Whenever i rub my belly they always move and kick - the moment i call hubby over and he rubs, they stop! They just dont respond to him for some reason! lol.


----------



## daniellelk

when I rub and tickle my belly he kick's where i'm doing it, or move's over to that area and I end up with a big lump!
Soon as anyone else touch's he move's away. 
At my last M/W apt she was like "err it feel's empty in there" seemed to take her age's to find him :S I thought even if he was as far back as he could get she'd be able to feel him easily!


----------



## FayDanielle

They do respond to your touch from 25+ plus I think it is :D

my oh came over today and she was kicking him like crazy!!! I loved it :)
xx


----------



## AlwaysPraying

My bubs has started really responding this week (31 weeks). He seems to want to cram his butt right between my ribs way up high. I'll put the palm of my hand there and you can feel it go down and pop back up a couple inches to the right, if I put my palm there, he'll move again to the middle, it's really something!!!


----------



## Halley_Logan

chetnaz said:


> mummaofthree said:
> 
> 
> apparently they can tell the difference between people too... like u n daddy :) x
> 
> I think they can tell who it is. Whenever i rub my belly they always move and kick - the moment i call hubby over and he rubs, they stop! They just dont respond to him for some reason! lol.Click to expand...

Both babies do this to daddy! LOL I think its hysterical but he gets kinda sad cause Logan will kick my friends ETC.


----------



## Drazic<3

100%. Even if I just put my hand on my tummy she will start pushing her feet against it, and if I move, so will she. Love it :)


----------



## Eoz

If Daddy touches bump then it all stops but if my 3 year old touches him he goes mad proper somersaults the lot.If I rub or scratch i get a little kick but not as much as his sister gets!


----------



## tiggerlix

my baby responds to my touch..and if i shout she will also respond..she also hates the belt they use when your on the trace machine
xx


----------



## Janidog

Mine responds to his daddy when daddy sings 'Twinkle twinkle little star' :cloud9:


----------



## Cat lady

I love feeling them move - is such a fab feeling! My dh finds it hilarious! watching my tummy wobbily from side to side!
xxx


----------



## brownlieB

I just happened to be rubbin my belly while reading this and bump started pushing up against my hand.

Baby does stop kicking when daddy touches but I think thats because he has really warm hands all the time so they just feel the difference in heat and pressure. as When he speaks to bump I get a reaction. He loves it


----------



## Devi#1

Dh loves rubbing my belly as if it is a lamp and there is a genie inside.. and the baby just comes and curls up under his hand.. DH loves this!!


----------



## SisterRose

I was wondering this too! when I tickle my stomach she goes crazy wobbling all over and when I rub my tummy she sometimes kicks or wobbles around too. When my OH touches my stomach she doesn't respond as often but still does kick a bit!

X


----------



## Daisybell

Janidog said:


> Mine responds to his daddy when daddy sings 'Twinkle twinkle little star' :cloud9:


*Awww  my daughter sung twinkle twinkle to my bump the other day 

i too love tickling my belly n waiting for a response 

*


----------



## Noirin

i had my lil nephew feel wat i think was a knee or elbow and wen he touched and he started movin the smile on my nephews face near killed me lol usualy wen hes realy active i rub my belly and he calms down...this is wat i want tho lol but wen hes kickin and i call hubby over its like he hears me and stops all movement the lil shit lol altho was good wen he was annoyin/ hurtin with his kicks...call daddy over and it all stoped lol


----------



## CameraGirl

My LO likes to turn halfway and then stop so I have to rub the side of my belly to encourage baby to roll all the way over and release the tension on my side :D the cats lay with there paws on my belly and baby kicks them to lol!.


----------

